# Chisel storage box



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I got the set of three mortise chisels made by Narex (pretty nice, but be warned, they are metric, not imperial sizes). However they don't come with a storage box. 

I recently hacked together a little box to hold the cutters for my Record 044C. There was still some of that pine left (definitely NOT quality stuff but OK for shop hack projects).

This time, instead of dovetailing the corners, I opted for a housed rabbet joint. This was a hybrid project. The wood was resawn, thicknessed and handplaned all by hand to get 1/4", 1/2" and 3/4" (nominally, in the end it doesn't matter if you build to relative sizes) stock. However most of the ripping and cross cutting was done on the table saw. The raised panel lid was also a table saw for the gross stock removal but hand planes for final fitting. I used a 1/4" bit in the router table to do the dados and cross grain rabbets. But I used my Record 044C for the grooves and with-grain rabbets. Worked quite nicely. Next time I'm near a hobby store I'll pick up some leather and stick it to the inside of the short side by the chisel points. Just to keep them from chipping away at the pine too much.

Like my blade box, this pine may self destruct. It already has a few repairs where things blew out. Just such punky stock.  But heck, it was good practice and I can always use it as the model for another one. :dirol:


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

When you do the kind of work I see in this post and in your gallery, you don't need to sound modest. Stop it:stop: You do some fine work:big_boss:


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Forgot to add, I will pick up some elastic from the fabric store and add that to the tops of the two end support brackets to hold down the chisels. The middle bracket won't get elastic.

Sofasurfer -

Thanks but this is really a hack project. Nothing fancy, cheap pine and quick joinery. Other than resawing some of the pine to 1/4" thick the other evening, this only took about 4 hours including clamp time for the glue. Used PVA this time, decided to be a wimp and leave the hide glue for another day.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice. It looks better than a lot of jewelery boxes I have seen built!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice job, Rob.

That leather sounds like a great idea.

James


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job again Rob, your use of hand tools always draws my interest. I wish we had more folks here that used this method of woodworking or at least mixed it in with power tools to some degree.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Bob N said:


> Nice job again Rob, your use of hand tools always draws my interest. I wish we had more folks here that used this method of woodworking or at least mixed it in with power tools to some degree.


Thanks Bob!

Working "hybrid" seems to be a good way to go. It really doesn't take much set up at all to do final fitting and finish with rasps, handplanes and files. And so much quieter than a beltsander and ROS. Less messy too...

Taking off a poofteenth of material to make something fit is quick and safe with planes and chisels.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is a fine home for those chisels!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is some very good workmanship, it sure swwms that one can sure do some fine work with pine, as long as the pine cooperates.


----------

